# Technical questions and assistance with CARiD TechDesk



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Whenever we order some aftermarket car accessories or performance products we often think about two things.

*1. How to get the right part for your model?
2. Hot to install it?*

With CARiD Tech desk you do not have to worry about these sometimes complicated questions. Our experienced specialists will help you to find proper parts and verify fitment to avoid any troubles with miss-fitment and returns. If you chose to install the parts that you've ordered from us on your own, but faced any problem - you can always count on us!

Our Technical Support Team stands ready to assist you with all of your inquiries regarding fitment, installation instructions, and other issues. Tech Desk experts at CARiD have a real world experience as technicians, shop managers, car audio and electronics specialists, etc. Whatever question you have, contact us and we will get back to you via Email, Phone, or Chat: 
http://www.carid.com/contact-us.html

Take a look at this YouTube video featuring our Tech Desk supervisor Greg Kopf to see who we are in real life and why we are here for:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOTOeG8CKH0


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys! 

We already informed you about our TechDesk and helpful automotive articles. We've prepared articles that detail the most common service issues, including how to tell when replacement is required, how to use specific tools, and how to perform service procedures. They are constantly updated with new interesting material and the latest one is about *Portable Shop Lighting*. 

In this article, we'll discuss various types of shop lighting that can give you the clear vision you need. Whether you prefer lights that hang on hooks, lights with built-in fans, flood lights, lights that strap on to your head, cordless lights, or lights with long lengths of reeled cord, we've got a great selection of value-packed lights in our store. 

To check full article click here: http://www.carid.com/articles/portable-shop-lighting-is-bright-affordable.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Spring is coming and that means that it's time to dress up your ride. In today's post, we will tell you which style of lug nuts and locks to choose for your new wheels and 

how to protect them from thieves. Read more in our new technical article: 

http://www.carid.com/articles/lug-nuts-locks-dress-up-protect-your-wheels.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Are you looking for accessory that will provide your headlights or tail lights with both style and protection? Well, then search no more, read our new technical article and 

explore all the features and types of light covers. ﻿Here is a link to the full article: 

http://www.carid.com/articles/light-covers-can-save-your-expensive-lenses.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Folks, 

A good driver's seat can make a huge difference in how you feel behind the wheel. Find several tips on how to choose the correct style of racing seats for your ride

in our new technical article: http://www.carid.com/articles/racing-performance-seats-add-safety-comfort.html










Stay tuned! More interesting is yet to come. ﻿


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 

If some of interior parts in your car are broken, cracked, faded or simply warn out, you might want to get few tips on how to fix or restore them without spending much money.

CARiD technical ﻿specialists are always ready to help you out, read their suggestions in our new tech article: 

http://www.carid.com/articles/interior-parts-restore-your-passenger-compartments-functions.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Have you ever thought about what do the modern world of car interior protection have to offer you? 

Find more information about the great benefits of summer and winter windshield shades in the technical article below: 

http://www.carid.com/articles/windshield-shades-are-for-summer-and-winter-use.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi guys, 

It's time to boost the sound of your ride! Let's take a closer look at subwoofers today. In this technical article you will find useful tips regarding the types, specs and 

best setups of subwoofers. Follow the link below and discover more details: 

http://www.carid.com/articles/subwoofers-boxes-will-boost-that-bass.html










Don't miss our next post!


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Today we will tell you how to increase versatility of your ride in many times just by adding one tiny accessory to it. So, guys, meet the car organizers - 

the inherently useful stuff that will make you life easier and keep your car clean and perfectly organized.﻿

http://www.carid.com/articles/car-organizers-get-and-keep-you-organized.html


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

There is no limit to car customization. Today we would like to tell you about stanced wheels with extremely negative camber. Car enthusiasts from all over the world either love them or hate them. 

In this article we will take a closer look to all suspension and wheel components that are used to create a stanced look.

http://www.carid.com/articles/stanced-wheels-demon-camber-how-do-i-get-that-look.html


----------

